# Finally a drift boat of my own



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've had a great and very generous teacher in the steelhead and trout game. I have had the opportunity to borrow a drift boat for the last few years as the owner has spent most of his free time with his boys. After 2 years it was finnally time to make the trip to Baldwin for my own. I went up the week before christmas to place my order. I picked it up saturday and couldnt be happier. 

Mike at steath was great to deal with, and truly set the boat up the way you want it.

15' Aftermath
Dual tackelt trays and rod holders
Chine Guards
Side Anchor (Foot anchor freezes in the winter)
Hull laminated for power anchor next year
Nav Lights
Full LED interior lights
Headlights
Bluetooth Stereo
Green Cottage winch
Spare Tire



Just praying for a warm up. Its time to hit the river!


----------



## SND (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice drifter for sure. I ran a lo-pro Hyde for a time. The stealthcraft looks better and is made locally which is better yet. Tight lines!!!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations, I am sure that you will put a lot of time on the river with this great drifter.

D


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Very nice boat...I have never owned one, but have been eyeing a used one he has up there..


----------



## Perchdog (Oct 23, 2005)

Very cool,

Stealthcraft has a great selection for sure. I had a tough time deciding myself, for me it came down to either a Superfly or ATB. 

I went with the River Larry. The gf thought I was nuts for spending a grand on it, a few times on the river and she now thinks its the coolest thing ever


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

the most important piece of fishing gear you need on a river is a quality made anchor system. install a river larry's an never look back. mine is 9 years old an still works fine.


----------



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I had the transom laminated so i could add an anchor later. I pushed my budget as far as i responsibly could this year. After floating the Muskegon saturday it looks like a 2019 investment.


----------



## sobar (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful boat! Love the green and blue.


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a great looking Stealthcraft. I’ve been eyeing those for a while. Good choice.


----------



## Nick Keith (Nov 22, 2016)

It is an awesome looking boat. I think we launched at the same time on Saturday. I was the guy with the old high-side Hyde which my buddies call the Filthy Oar. After seeing your new boat in the river it made me think that my 35-year-old a 14' Stealthcraft Pintail would be worth the investment. We stopped by Stealthcraft after the float on Saturday and I am now convinced it is time. -Nick




cordesr1 said:


> I've had a great and very generous teacher in the steelhead and trout game. I have had the opportunity to borrow a drift boat for the last few years as the owner has spent most of his free time with his boys. After 2 years it was finnally time to make the trip to Baldwin for my own. I went up the week before christmas to place my order. I picked it up saturday and couldnt be happier.
> 
> Mike at steath was great to deal with, and truly set the boat up the way you want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice Ride!!!! I got my skiff 2 years ago and love it more every time I row it.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

What is a green cottage winch? I am very familiar with the Green Cottage landing but have never heard that term for a winch.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> What is a green cottage winch? I am very familiar with the Green Cottage landing but have never heard that term for a winch.


Pretty sure it's an extra long winch strap to ease your boat down the Green Cottage ramp. Wishing I would have gotten one on mine. It's a process launching my boat there by myself...


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

BassFisher91 said:


> Pretty sure it's an extra long winch strap to ease your boat down the Green Cottage ramp. Wishing I would have gotten one on mine. It's a process launching my boat there by myself...


I could see it being tough alone. but my old clacka slides down with ease. nice and slow with a guy on each side. we usually let the chain anchor drag on the steps but its really not needed. just a precaution.


----------



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes its something they market for the boat slide. 40' strap and lower gear ratio.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats.


----------

